# Θέση για υποτιτλισμό στο Βερολίνο με την SDI



## Alexandra (Jan 15, 2015)

Η ηλικία μου και οι οικογενειακές μου υποχρεώσεις δεν μου επιτρέπουν να στείλω βιογραφικό, αλλά σκέφτηκα ότι κάποιος άλλος μπορεί να το βρει χρήσιμο. Δεν ζητάνε ακόμα για την ελληνική γλώσσα, αλλά θα ζητήσουν, πού θα πάει; Η εταιρεία είναι πολυεθνική και συνεργάζομαι μαζί τους στον υποτιτλισμό εδώ και 15 χρόνια.

http://www.sdimedia.com/job/in-house-translator/

SDI Media, the world’s largest supplier of subtitling services for the television, cinema, video and DVD industries, is looking for in-house translators to work in our Berlin facilities for regular subtitling work for translation from English to the following languages:


Danish
Dutch
Finnish
Norwegian
Slovenian
Swedish
Turkish


Translators to other languages are invited to apply as well but will only be considered at a later stage.


----------

